# Progress!



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I was looking at pictures of Karma from when we bought her a month ago until now, and couldn't believe how much better she's doing with good eats and worming! Just had to show off her progress. :leap: 
It's no wonder, now that I just saw the candy my daughter is tempting her with!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow she looks awesome great job!!!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! 
great job  she looks so much better


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so great!! Good work!! She looks awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a pretty doe now....great job..... :thumb: :hi5: :hug:  :clap:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, guys. I'm sure her babies will be born healthier now, too. :applaud:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW look what a little TLC can do. She is beautiful. Congratulations and great job.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

It is well worth all the extra effort we put in to our four legged kidds.  They will repay you for it. Good job!

Gina


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

She looks MUCH better! Good job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you, guys. I'm sure her babies will be born healthier now, too


 You are very welcome...you should be very proud.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome! Looking good


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WONDERFUL!!! She looks great :hug: You did an awesome job getting her healthy !


----------

